# Old modems connecting to new router



## turn (Jan 15, 2010)

Have a new Linksys wrt54g2 router. Not sucessful in getting it to work. I have an old rca modem that at the time was from insight but now is with comcast. Can a modem be to old to work with new technology? I have have called Linksys and they say I have a problem with cable. Comcast says everything is working fine from their end.

Thx.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Connect from the modem to the Internet or WAN port on the router then reboot the modem.


----------



## turn (Jan 15, 2010)

to reboot modem do you mean turn it off and unplug it.......because I have done that.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## turn (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------

